# Filtration to small/aquaclear filter media



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

On my 30G tank i have one of them aquaclear filters, and it is way to small. Only has a flow rate of 140gph, which is way way to small for the tank.
I need to get another filter and was thinking about maybe one of them box filters, or another power filter. I have noticed that in my 10G tank (whisper filter, 90gph hlow rate) keeps the water crystal clear all of the time, but thats not always a good thing.
What filter should i get to use with the my filter now? and should i cycle the filter in another tank?

The media in my aquaclear filter needs to be cleaned out or changed. there is hardly any flow compared to what it was. i havent tried cleaning out the filter at all (running it under water) but i dont really dare to yet, would like to know what i am doing first.
i have only changed the filter twice in my 10G, ive had the tank for like5-6-7 months know, and all i do is run it under some water and everything works out fine, but the filter floss is starting to fall all apart on me, so i gotta get changing it.

when replacing the filter media in my aquaclear i just take some water out of the tank and into a clean bucket, and rinse the media (not the foam) in the bucket and replace it in the filter right?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Aqua clears are easy, don't rinse the casing, just leave it on the tank, pull up the filter basket, and rinse everything, "including" the sponge in the bucket with tank water. Don't vacuum of clean anything else in the tank the same time you do this, only a WC and don't go over 20%. Check the filter intake too, that opening gets clogged easy too, rinse that in the same water.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you have a sponge in the filter, its ok to rinse the floss in the sink or even replace it, the biology stays in the sponge. If you have one cycled filter on a tank, there no need to cycle the new one, just run them both together. Sponge and box filters in the tank are ugly, but they are cheap and work well, and if the blub, blub bothers you they can be run by a small power head instead of an airstone. You can run two outside power filters side by side or add a small cansiter like a HOT magnum.


----------

